# Biken im Siegerland



## Alemana (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

suche nette Leute die ab und an mal mit Biken gehen. Bin ein Bike Einsteiger und bin noch nicht m Bikepark gefahren. 
Oder kennt jemand nen Verein in Siegen und Umgebung die regelmäßig biken gehen?

Viele Grüße
Alemana


----------



## joku68 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Alemana,

da die Siegerländer Bikerinnen hier im Forum entweder nicht vertreten oder etwas schreibfaul sind  erlaube ich mir mal als Mann Dir zu antworten:
http://www.cvjm-siegerland.de/website/de/sparten/sport/freizeitsport/cvjm_mountainbiketouren_2010
http://www.adfc-siegen.de/index.php?id=4
http://rsvosthelden.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=37&lang=1

Es gibt auch sonst noch einige Biketreffs (z. B. Neunkirchen-Salchendorf Samstags um 14 Uhr, Walpersdorf Donnerstags abends etc.)

Viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alemana (11. Juni 2012)

Hey,
danke für die Info. Werde mir das gleich mal durchlesen.


----------



## Innocent (11. Juni 2012)

Ich bin in den Bergen links und rechts zwischen Kreuztal und Hilchenbach unterwegs. Im Bikepark war ich auch noch nicht, quäle lieber meine untrainierte Masse den Kindelsberg hoch


----------



## ZombieBike (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Alemana,

du bist Einsteiger? Dann dürften die von Joku genannten Termine des RSV Osthelden und auch teilweise des CVJM nur passen wenn du einen ausgeprägten Hang zum Masochismus hast 

Soviel ich weiß fahren die z.B. in Wilnsdorf z.T gemäßigter - bin da aber auch noch nie mitgefahren: http://www.ascweissbachtal.de/mtb.htm

Vielleicht erklärst du mal in welcher Beziehung du Einsteiger bist: überhaupt im Sport und Biken oder ist nur das Biken neu und du hast zuvor schon jede Menge Sport gemacht...da gibt es ja einige Möglichkeiten
Es wäre evtl auch wichtig zu wissen von wo du starten kannst oder ob du ein Transportmittel für dein Rad hast, im letzteren Fall ergeben sich natürlich eine Menge Möglichkeiten


----------



## Alemana (15. Juni 2012)

Hey 
sind ja doch ein paar Siegerländer hier ;-)
Also ich habe das Problem das ich länger kein Sport machen durfte und erst seit ein paar Wochen wieder regelmäßig fahre. Also erstmal Kondition aufbauen.
Habe letztens mal nen Fahrtraining gemacht um wieder reinzukommen. Hat auch super Spaß gemacht, doch die anderen Teilnehmer wohnten alle seeeehr weit weg. Daher hatte ich mir gedacht das ich hier mal nach netten Leuten suche die ab und an mal mitfahren.


----------



## Jesss (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Alemana!
Ich komme auch aus dem Siegerland und suche auch nette Mitfahrerinnen. Meine Touren bewegen sich im Bereich von ca. 20 - 30 km. Es sind oft auch nette Trails dabei. In welcher Ecke vom Siegerland bist du unterwegs? 
Viele Grüße!

Jesss


----------



## Innocent (18. Juni 2012)

Jesss schrieb:


> Hallo Alemana!
> Ich komme auch aus dem Siegerland und suche auch nette Mitfahrerinnen. Meine Touren bewegen sich im Bereich von ca. 20 - 30 km. Es sind oft auch nette Trails dabei. In welcher Ecke vom Siegerland bist du unterwegs?
> Viele Grüße!
> 
> Jesss



In welcher Ecke im Siegerland liegen denn die Trails und hast du eventuell davon GPS-Daten? Plane meine Touren sonst auf gut Glück in BaseCamp, da ich mich so gut hier auskenne und hoffe das sie einigermaßen gut werden. Wenn ich wüsste wo gute Trails liegen, würde es die Sache ein wenig vereinfachen.


----------



## Nimbus79 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche auch nette Mädels zum gemeinsamen biken rund um Siegen / Kreuztal / Netphen.
Ich bike z.B. sehr viel im Raum Netphen (Rothaarsteig) aber da ich über Transportmöglichkeiten verfüge, bin ich sehr flexibel und würde mir gerne andere Strecken ansehen. Zur Zeit fahre ich Strecken zwischen 40 - 60 km aber auch kürzere Touren wären reizvoll.
Wäre schön wenn man auf diesem Weg mal zu einer Tour käme. Die Jungs in diesem Forum kriegen das ja anscheinend auch hin ;-)


----------



## Innocent (21. Juni 2012)

Nimbus79 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn man auf diesem Weg mal zu einer Tour käme. Die Jungs in diesem Forum kriegen das ja anscheinend auch hin ;-)



Ja im Siegerland, da hat alles noch seine Ordnung da fährt Männlein mit Männlein und Weiblein mit Weiblein


----------



## Jesss (21. Juni 2012)

Nicht immer. Ich war auch schon bei kleinen gemischten Gruppen dabei. Eine reine Mädelsrunde gabs in meiner Bikezeit noch nie. Hat gewiss seinen Reiz und suche ebenso gleichgesinnte Mädels zum gemeinsamen losradeln. Nette Runden um 30 km hab ich auch im petto. Vieleicht ergibt sich hier ja ne nette Gruppe.  

Grüße!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarecrow (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,

geplant ist nun die erste Weibliche-Siegerland-MTB-Runde am Freitag, 06.07.2012.

Bis jetzt sind wir 6 Mädels. Wer noch interesse hat einfach melden. Wir freuen uns.

Weitere Daten wie Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt und Route werden noch bekannt gegeben 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nimbus79 (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,
also ich bin bei der Mädelsrunde dabei, wobei ich auch die Gelegenheit nutzen will um auf eine MTB Tour am 7.7.12 vom ADFC in Neunkirchen aufmerksam zu machen. Dort soll auch eine reine Frauentour gefahren werden, wer will kann sich auf der Internetseite informieren.
Mit Männern zu biken hat Vorteile, leider stelle ich jedoch immer wieder fest, dass es den Jungs irgendwann nur noch um die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit geht und man am Berg schlichtweg abgeschüttelt wird. Wenn man es dann geschafft hat, seinen maroden Körper nach oben zu bewegen wird man meistens noch gefragt warum das soooo lange gedauert hat.
Deshalb würde ich gerne mal wissen wie das ist wenn nur Mädels zusammen fahren.
Also fleißig für die Tour am 06.07.12 melden


----------



## suro (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

für die Tour interessiere ich mich auch. Ich komme zwar aus der Nähe des südl. RHS, Siegen wäre normal kein Problem. Das hängt ein bisschen von der Uhrzeit ab, weil ich dann das Auto tauschen müsste, um das Rad transportieren zu können.....wann genau ist das denn geplant?  
Grüsse


----------



## Nimbus79 (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Suro,

also für die Mädelstour am 6.7. steht noch keine Strecke oder ein Ort fest. Die ADFC Tour für Frauen am 7.7.12 ist um 13 Uhr in Neunkirchen, Treffpunkt ist der Brunnen. 

Liebe Grüße
Nimbus


----------



## suro (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Nimbus,
danke fuer den Hinweis. ADFC-Touren habe ich hier vor Ort auch. Samstag bin ich  verplant. Dann warte ich lieber noch ein bisserl, bis das fest steht.  Liebe Gruesse Suro


----------



## Jesss (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädels!
Wie schauts morgen oder Sonntag aus? Ne Runde radeln? Oder gerne auch am Sonntag aufs Rennrad?!
Liebe Grüße!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimbus79 (30. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich schleife meinen müden, alten Körper morgen das Siegtal hoch, allerdings nicht über Teer wie es sicher morgen einige Radler machen werden. Die Tour am 6.7. fahre ich aber mit. Dann Euch viel Spaß morgen


----------



## scarecrow (4. Juli 2012)

Die Daten stehen 

Treffpunkt ist am Freitag, 06.07.2012 am Parkplatz Panzerstrasse in Trupbach. Trupbacher Str. um 17:45 Uhr.

Nach der Tour würden wir uns freuen, wenn wir zusammen noch was kühles trinken und 
gemütlich zusammen sitzen.

Wir hoffen auf rege Beteiligung und freuen uns auf euch 

*Unbedingt mitmachen: Online-Petition gegen die geplante Forstgesetzänderung (= Mountainbikeverbot) in Hessen!*


----------



## scarecrow (5. Juli 2012)

Es ist der Parkplatz Scheidweg in Trupbach oberhalb vom Sportplatz. Der Parkplatz ist im Ort ausgeschildert.


----------



## MiBi97 (9. Juli 2012)

Kann jetzt auch endlich wieder ins Internet.

Schön, euch alle am Freitag kennen gelernt zu haben, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht Ich hoffe, das wir uns bald wieder treffen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## scarecrow (9. Juli 2012)

Hat mich auch gefreut euch kennenzulernen. 
War eine schöne Runde und es hat echt viel Spaß gemacht.

Bis bald zur nächsten Runde


----------



## zecke78 (9. Juli 2012)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Unsere Runde hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen und ich hoffe auf eine baldige Fortsetzung


----------



## suro (11. Juli 2012)

Dem schliesse ich mich auch an!  Schöne Trails.

Bin auch heil nach Hause gekommen. Die Einkehr im Cafe del sol fand ich auch klasse! Den Spot werde ich mir merken. Der ist auch für andere Touren (nicht mtb) interessant.  

Viele Grüsse


----------



## FrauLisa (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
ach schade! Ich habe hier ab und zu leise mitgelesen und nun schon länger nicht mehr... Vielleicht wäre ich bei Eurer Tour dabei gewesen. Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem südlichen Siegerland und bin quasi einmal über den Berg an den Rand des Westerwalds gezogen.
Vielleicht klappt's ja beim nächsten Mal, denn reine Mädelstouren sind bei mir auch eher selten


----------



## Alemana (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Leider konnte ich am Freitag nicht mit. Wollt ihr in den nächsten Tagen nochmal fahren??
LG


----------



## scarecrow (12. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht es bei euch allen am Sonntag aus und wer hat ne Idee für eine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zecke78 (12. Juli 2012)

Also ich wäre dabei


----------



## Jesss (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich bin am Sonntag in Niederfischbach (als Zuschauer) beim MTB-Festival.

Infos dazu gibts beim Radsport-Siegerland.

Viele Grüße! Bis bald!!


----------



## scarecrow (12. Juli 2012)

Das klingt natürlich auch nicht verkehrt 

Muss dann nochmal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Tobi29NRW (12. Juli 2012)

Jesss schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> Ich bin am Sonntag in Niederfischbach (als Zuschauer) beim MTB-Festival.
> 
> Infos dazu gibts beim Radsport-Siegerland.
> ...



Hey Jesss,

was geht denn da? Auf der HP finde ich nix 

CU
Tobias


----------



## Alemana (12. Juli 2012)

Hey,
beides hört sich gut an ;-) Denke ich werde mich spontan entscheiden. War noch nie bei so nem Rennen....
Evtl. will ich nächste Woche nen Tag auf dem Rothaarsteig fahren. Hat jemand Interesse mitzukommen?? Abfahrt wäre Vormittags, weil man erst noch mit der Bahn anreisen müsste. Tour von Lützel nach Dillenburg. Zurück mit der Bahn.


----------



## Jesss (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Tobias!

Auf der Homepage is echt nix zu finden...
Schau ma bei facebook rein.

Grüße!!


----------



## suro (12. Juli 2012)

hmmm, klingt nicht schlecht. Ich denk mal drüber nach wegen Kondition und so. Am WE oder unter der Woche? Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Ende der Tour (15km).

Ich habs mir gerade mal angesehn. Info:
http://www.rothaarsteig.de/rothaarsteig/speedhiking/hilchenbach-luetzel-bis-dillenburg/


----------



## Tobi29NRW (13. Juli 2012)

Jesss schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias!
> 
> Auf der Homepage is echt nix zu finden...
> Hab nur dass gefunden. Schau ma da rein.
> ...



Danke. Werden wohl auch mal vorbeischauen. Schade, daß die Wettervorhersage so bescheiden ist...

CU
Tobias


----------



## Jesss (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Mädels!

Wie siehts aus bei euch. Ich möcht gern am Sonntag in den Wald. Wen gehts auch so??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiBi97 (3. August 2012)

Hi Jesss,

am Sonntag bin ich bestimmt auch im Wald unterwegs. Jedoch ist Sonntag Partner Tag. Wir können ja gerne noch mal an einem Freitag oder Samstag zusammen fahren.





Jesss schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels!
> 
> Wie siehts aus bei euch. Ich möcht gern am Sonntag in den Wald. Wen gehts auch so??


----------



## scarecrow (4. August 2012)

Hi,

wir (Zecke78) können leider auch nicht. Würden uns aber freuen, wenn sich noch mal ein Termin zum fahren finden würde.

LG


----------



## Alemana (20. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand Lust die Tage mal nen Ründchen zu drehen?
LG
Alemana


----------

